# trail cam pictures?



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

no one has any monsters on deck this year?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

oh yeah baby!! gonna have ta get a .270 at least this year. don't think my .243 will knock em down oke:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

that's a great idea.
i think the deer will agree.
after all, it's embarrassing to get your butt kicked by a wuss.


----------

